# adobe-flash

## michael_w

Hallo,

installiert habe ich:

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  (~)10.3.183.75^ms 11.2.202.280^ms {{-32bit +64bit kde multilib selinux +sse2check vdpau}}

     Installed versions:  11.2.202.280^ms(10:07:57 12.04.2013)(64bit kde multilib sse2check -32bit -selinux -vdpau)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer.html

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

Es ist als stable markiert:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-plugins/adobe-flash

Hmm, wieso kann ich auf: http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/die-phosphor-krise--7472588.html

kein Video ansehen? Das plugin stürzt immer ab. 

Hat vielleicht einer einen Tipp?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

mit welchem Browser ?

mit firefox läuft es, ruckelt aber schon etwas (mit der besagten Version)

mit chromium bzw. google-chrome (nutzt pepper-flash, also eigene Version) läuft es um einiges runder

wenn du chromium nutzt, könntest du einmal chrome-binary-plugins installieren, damit würde es dann gehen oder google-chrome versuchen

welche Grafikkarte, Prozessor, etc. - Treiber, etc. sind in dem System verbaut bzw. vorhanden

----------

## Josef.95

@michael_w

Hm, auch wenn es nicht viel hilft, aber das genante Beispiel-Video läuft hier im firefox auf amd64 soweit problemlos und flüssig.

Ich vermute ein wenig das es mit der Grafikkarte und dessen Treiber zusammenhängen könnte.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich benutze: [I] www-client/firefox

 Installed versions:  17.0.5(15:37:33 10.04.2013)

GraKa ist 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)

Treiber ist: [I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.23^msd 173.14.36^msd ~173.14.37^msd 304.88^msd 310.44^msd 313.30^msd ~319.12^msd {{+X acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib pax_kernel (+)tools}}

     Installed versions:  313.30^msd(15:42:14 10.04.2013)(X acpi kernel_linux multilib tools -kernel_FreeBSD -pax_kernel)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

Hilft es eventuell im home das .adobe/Flash_Player/ zu löschen?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi,

kannst du einmal versuchen, ja

mich wundert, warum bei dir kein vdpau-flag da steht als Option

das würde wahrscheinlich einiges entlasten - ob das die Grafikkarte passend unterstützt weiß ich nicht (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo), ist das Subset "A"

hm ...

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mich wundert, warum bei dir kein vdpau-flag da steht als Option

 

danke für den Tipp. Sollte bei dem nvidia-driver das vdpau flag stehen? Ich hab jetzt erstmal alles was zu vdpau gehört installiert und mplayer und ffmpeg neu gebaut. mplayer läuft jetzt auch mit vo=vdpau.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   
> 
> mich wundert, warum bei dir kein vdpau-flag da steht als Option 
> ...

 

Hoppla   :Shocked: 

sorry, das sollte auf adobe-flash bezogen sein,

bei mir ist bei nvidia-drivers auch kein vdpau möglich

schau einmal, ob flash damit flüssig, wenn es mit vdpau emerged wurde (eventuell kommt es verfälschten Farben, wenn der Bug auch mit nvidia vorliegt - bei mir und dem r600-Treiber [xf86-video-ati] ist es jedenfalls so)

es kann sein, dass bei deinem system Arte zu den Seiten gehört, die instabil und nicht optimal laufen (ein Downgrade von Flash soll teilweise helfen, doch aus Sicherheitsgründen ist davon abzuraten)

ich hab schon gelesen, dass z.B. die ZDF-Mediathek und andere US-Seiten nur mit dem Pepperflash + Chrome bzw. Chromium einigermaßen laufen

mich wundert sowieso, warum firefox nichts mit der Pepperflash-Architektur zu tun haben will & Adobe sein Flash nicht mehr pflegt   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## musv

Bei vdpau bietet es sich an, in der make.conf zu setzen. Es hat relativ wenig Sinn, das Flag nur für einzelne Anwendungen explizit in package.use zu setzen.

----------

## michael_w

 *musv wrote:*   

> Bei vdpau bietet es sich an, in der make.conf zu setzen. Es hat relativ wenig Sinn, das Flag nur für einzelne Anwendungen explizit in package.use zu setzen.

 

Hab ich auch so gemacht.  :Wink: 

----------

## wrdaniel

Bei mir crashed AdobeFlash öfters wenn in der Datei /etc/adobe/mms.cfg die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist.

EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1

Das ist/war ein Fix für die falschen Farben bei Flash Videos. Sollte aber standardmässig garnicht in der Datei stehen bzw. deaktiviert sein. Vielleicht hattest du das auch einmal aktiviert?

Wird Zeit das Flash von der Bildfläche verschwindet!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

probehalber könntest du noch 

WindowlessDisable = 1

versuchen

OverrideGPUValidation = 0

wäre auch ein Versuch wert

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

danke Euch beiden, an die Datei hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Bei mir stand tatsächlich noch folgendes drin:

```

EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1

OverrideGPUValidation=true

```

Ich hab das jetzt geändert wie von Euch empfohlen und schon geht das arte Video im FF. Mal schauen wie sich die Sache mit Flash weiterentwickelt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze: [I] www-client/firefox
> 
> Installed versions: 17.0.5(15:37:33 10.04.2013)
> ...

 

Bitte Update machen, Browser sollten aus Gründen der persönlichen Sicherheit aktuelle gehalten werden.

----------

## michael_w

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze: [I] www-client/firefox
> 
> Installed versions: 17.0.5(15:37:33 10.04.2013)
> ...

 

????

auf was bitte soll ich updaten? 17.0.5 ist das was in portage für meine arch als stable markiert ist:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-client/firefox

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *michael_w wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*    *Quote:*   Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze: [I] www-client/firefox
> 
> Installed versions: 17.0.5(15:37:33 10.04.2013)
> ...

 

jo:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-client/firefox

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh, ja ich war ein wenig voreilig mit der Update-Keule. 

Doch oft bekomme ich den Eindruck das Bekannte Sicherheitslücken, welche bei einer neuen Version seitens Mozilla ein Update widerfahren erst recht spät in Portage-Tree landen. Was aber nicht stimmt, schließlich kommt bei einem Sicherheitsupdate auch seitens Mozilla ein Fix für die kleinere Versionsnummer.

Aus misstrauen verwende ich hier aber die Version 20. Weil sie auch seitens Mozilla als stabil angesehen ist. Das selbe bei adobe-flash. Aktuell ist die neuste Version auch als Stabil gekennzeichnet. Hin und wieder kommt das aus guten Gründen vielleicht sogar nicht direkt als Stable zum Tragen. Aus gründen der eigenen Sicherheit springe ich oft direkt auf die Aktuellste Version.

Genau genommen müsste ich schauen warum Gentoo sie noch nicht als Stabil kennzeichnet, vielleicht entsteht sogar ein neues (Sicherheits-)Risiko durch die unstable-Nutzung für mein System.

Aktuell gibt es ja eine Update-Pause, welche bei mir auch einen Seltsamen Eindruck hinterließen die Version 17 benutze ich seit Januar nicht mehr. Version 22 kommt erst im Juni und die ein Monat alte Version ist jetzt die aktuellste. In der Zeit gab es keine Sichherheitsupdates und auch sonst wird der Browser recht seltsam aktualisiert. Ich bin mir aber sicher das am 24 Juni wieder X Sicherheitslücken geschlossen werden. Wahrscheinlich gibt es dann auch wieder eine 17er Version. 17.0.6.

Danke fürs Zuhören. :)

----------

